# Jim's Dan's St. Bernard Flake Review.



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

The Virginias are grassy with a bit of bold earthiness. The sweetness is citrus, and tangy dried fruit. The perique is strong, offering some plum and raisin with a sharp spiciness in every puff. There's a prevalent musty, leathery, bitter quality that, depending on your personal preferences, either clash with or compliment the sweet and sour flavor. Despite all of that, you'll notice a creaminess from the topping that keeps this from becoming harsh, though I suspect a pinch or two of dark cavendish is present. In many ways, it's a bolder, sweeter, spicier version of Dunhill Navy Rolls with some different flavor hits. Burns slow and requires some relights. Made for an experienced smoker.


----------

